# New guy, New Boat



## CurtisWright (May 9, 2012)

Cool. Only one from Colorado on this forum that I know of. Post some photos of your rig.


----------



## Utah fly guy (Dec 2, 2020)

Carphunter said:


> Hey guys, Been a land locked fly fisher for a long time, fished salt for 30 years, but always have to travel. So here in Colorado, my buddy and I have built a Carp jonboat flats skiff for sight fishing. ******* bonefishing as I like to call it. Best thing next to being in the warm water.
> I've got a couple of questions on rigging my boat for you guys, Thanks





Carphunter said:


> Hey guys, Been a land locked fly fisher for a long time, fished salt for 30 years, but always have to travel. So here in Colorado, my buddy and I have built a Carp jonboat flats skiff for sight fishing. ******* bonefishing as I like to call it. Best thing next to being in the warm water.
> I've got a couple of questions on rigging my boat for you guys, Thanks


Hey Carphunter, nice to meet ya. I'm in the same vein. I live in Utah, fished the salt a lot in my fly-fishing life, and finally broke down and bought a flats boat to fish for carp here in the state. You are spot on brother. Carp on the freshwater flatts are soooooo much like bones, reds and other salt water species. I can't get enough. Now I got a flats boat sitting next to my drift boat. What a rush!


----------

